# Tastaturlayout einstellen

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute, mein Tasturlayout hat sich verstellt. ich hatte es mal über /etc/X11/xorg.conf/10-evdev.conf eingestellt. Nun ich habe die Datei neu erstellt und ein reboot ausgeführt leider hat das nichts geändert. Weiss jemand wieso mir das passiert ist und wie ich es wieder umstellen kann erfolgreich?

----------

## mv

xorg.conf.d

----------

## lukasletitburn

Funktioniert danke.

----------

